# couple of snow geese in washington



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...ow+geese+give+photographer+quite+a+spectacle/


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I was watching them last week like that in eastern VA last week. Out of gun range of course.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Is the cameraman peeing? Sure sounds like it!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Iisn't crazy how we have large populations of snows on the west and east side of us, but not many in the Ohio valley, ive shot one Ross and one speck in Ohio so far but I have a feeling it will be more often in a few more years, ive seen two flocks and a single snow so far this year, but none of them wanted to play.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I have seen snows 3 different time. Once in NE ohio then I seen 2 flocks while deer hunting down south. I think they are a very pretty bird. I have started to see more and more these last couple years.


----------

